
Ask HN: What would you pay $5/month for? - jc_811
Is there anything missing that you would gladly pay $5&#x2F;month for? Whether it&#x27;s a software service, traditional service, physical good(s), etc (really anything &quot;realistic&quot;, ie a mansion with sports cars is not a real answer)
======
fturco
I would pay 5 € per month (or even 10 €) for reading any e-book I want. But
this service should come without DRM, otherwise I wouldn't subscribe.

------
snapspans
Five things. Any more and I'd begin to lose track of subscriptions, or get
less use from them while the money continues to flow.

------
abricot
I would pay 5$ for youtube.

I already pay 5 for mail (and 4 for vpn).

I would pay 5 for a photo gallery for family only.

------
openfuture
Free Software. The specific project changes month by month.

------
adiusmus
Oh god, not another chat app, email app, calendar, todo, music, social
network, notes, drawing, flashy game. Definitely no more fart apps.

~~~
justaguyhere
The question was "What would you pay $5/month for?" and not "What would you
_not_ pay $5/month for?"

~~~
adiusmus
Providing the negative helps assist in knowing where my $5 won’t go.

Asking what colour to paint a room and someone says “Not Purple” means you now
know that purple is the only colour that is objectionable.

So my answer was valid.

------
simonblack
Definitely daily sex. Sounds a very reasonable price.

